# Cant you get a KA24DE j-spec engine ?!?!



## NineFourAltima (Jan 20, 2004)

Im new, but all I see are SR20DET's, and even though Im a newbie Im smart enough to know they are only for the rich and half the people that talk about them on here will never get one. I just want a used replacement for my altima so I can be pimpin again. I dont care about it being fast, thats what my 89 RX7 13BT is for. Some websites that have the KA's please, thanks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you tried searching the net? 

Here's a google search for KA24DE.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=KA24DE

Here's also a link about info about SR20DE/KA24DE engine swaps:

http://www.nowroc.com/Webpages/Techtips/SR20/SRvsKA.htm


----------

